

Lite mode - Google Maps - lloeki
https://support.google.com/maps/answer/3031966?hl=en

======
deweller
This is a good find. Thanks lloeki for posting this.

Google maps running WebGL has locked up my Mac (OSX 10.8.4) on multiple
occasions.

------
davidw
What I want to know is WTF they did with the topographic map mode on Android.
Not having that sucks big time.

